# Speachless



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jun 5, 2008)

Speechless L5


----------



## joossa (Jun 6, 2008)

Sweet! Keep it up.

It's a female, right?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jun 6, 2008)

joossa said:


> Sweet! Keep it up.It's a female, right?


Thanks,

I still have trouble to be 100% sure if this is a female. This is the only one that displays so far.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd be happy if my mantises did that too.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jun 8, 2008)

Another one shows this from time to time


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 8, 2008)

It's just waving hi to the camera


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jun 9, 2008)

thats pretty amazing


----------



## Gurd (Jun 9, 2008)

Cool pics mate

Mine seem pretty laid back not seen them threatening since they were 1st &amp; 2nd instar and having stand off's.


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 9, 2008)

n ornally they dont treat untill adult..oh wow you wait to you see it at adult..and when it stands there and warms its wings up[..fapping them real fast..so cool -


----------

